# How many bike do you own



## J.E (Jan 3, 2007)

Just curious how many bikes everyone owns.Curently I own 16 heavy weight Schwinn,JC Higgens and monark bikes from the 30's 40's and 50's.I've been collecting for less than a year.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 4, 2007)

Somewhere around 50.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 4, 2007)

i have about 15


----------



## halnvb (Jan 4, 2007)

have 10 columbias, elgin, and shelbys 40-50s


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 4, 2007)

10 of each?


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Jan 4, 2007)

around 500.. I've lost count.. seriously..


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 4, 2007)

want to sell any 
send a pic or few lol


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Jan 4, 2007)

Look in Buy-Sell-Trade Thread to see what I'm selling.  Also see my sn as ebay user id on Ebay for what I'm selling and my website is back, www.thebicyclejungle.com . It's still under construction.. Will let you all know when it's all ready! Will post pictures there too.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 4, 2007)

bookmarked now all you have to do is keep the site maintained unlike some bike websites and keep parts current


----------



## Bernie (Jan 5, 2007)

As far as classics i only have the monark & a 20in homebuilt chopper that i built as a kid. I also have a mountain bike and a newer 24in cruiser.

looks like i have some catching up to do!


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 6, 2007)

*How many bikes?*

around 50
not as many as i want
but more than i should


----------



## dumpster_diver (Jan 7, 2007)

50-60
1000 Parts too!

I got a few prewar postwar ballooner but I lot of newer stuff.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

I count 6 or 7, the rest I don't count or I start to think I should get rid of a bunch and that kind of thinking is just entirely too risky!!


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 13, 2007)

*# of bikes*

I have 7 rideable
1924 mead ranger deluxe(mens)
1928 schwinn(mens)
1936-39 Colson girls
1937 western flyer(mens)
1939 shelby(Mens)
!958 schwinn tornado(mens) wife loves this one
1974 schwinn heavy duty cruiser turned 26" krate( got this when I was 7)My child hood bike.........HAs the 5 speed atom drum that I used and abused as an early mountain bike.
1976 schwinn hollywood( my wifes childhood bike)
How many of you can say that they still own there child hood bike?
And about 100 more that have come and gone in my bike collecting career
I usually get one , restore or refurbish it then pass it on to people who dont have cool bikes who appreciate good old school Americana
JAROD from concord ca


----------



## Tampon Rockets (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a 1953 Women's Monark, bought on Ebay from the original owner. 
And a 1965 Schwinn _"Fiesta"_.. straight from Texas. I need a poopload of catching up. :O


----------

